# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] Developper une application facebook

## hugo69

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai dvelopper une petite application facebook, mais je n'arrive pas  trouver un tutorial FRANCAIS qui pourrait m'aiguiller.

J'ai de bonnes connaissance en php, mysql, (enfin, plutot bonnes), et je ne vois pas du tout comment me lancer, bien que je pense que ca ne soit pas torp hardu.

si vous avez des bons liens, dchenez vous.

merci

----------


## |PaRa-BoL

Il y a un wiki :

http://wiki.developers.facebook.com/index.php ou
http://www.rabol.fr

Ainsi que sur la platforme de teste. Il est facile de faire une application en quelque minute  :;):

----------

